# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  غزوات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم التي قادها بنفسه الشريفة

## محمد طه شعبان

غَزَوَاتُ الرَّسُولِ صلى الله عليه وسلم التي قادها بنفسه الشريفة:
وهي سبعٌ وعشرون غزوة: 
1- غزوة الأبواء في صفرٍ من السنة الثانية للهجرة.
2- غزوة بواط في ربيع الأول من السنة الثانية للهجرة.
3- غزوة سفوان في ربيع الأول من السنة الثانية للهجرة.
4- غزوة العشيرة في جمادىٰ الأولىٰ من السنة الثانية للهجرة.
5- غزوة بدر في رمضان من السنة الثانية للهجرة.
6- غزوة الكدر من بني سليم في شوال من السنة الثانية للهجرة.
7- غزوة بني قينقاع في شوالٍ من السنة الثانية للهجرة.
8- غزوة السويق في ذي الحجة من السنة الثانية للهجرة.
9- غزوة ذي أمرَّ في المحرم من السنة الثالثة للهجرة.
10- غزوة الفرع من بحران في ربيع الآخر من السنة الثالثة للهجرة.
11- غزوة أحد في شوال من السنة الثالثة للهجرة.
12- غزوة حمراء الأسد في شوال من السنة الثالثة للهجرة.
13- غزوة بني النضير في ربيع الأول من السنة الرابعة للهجرة.
14- غزوة بدر الآخرة (المَوْعِدُ) في شعبان من السنة الرابعة للهجرة.
15- غزوة دُومة الجندل في ربيع الأول من السنة الخامسة للهجرة.
16- غزوة بني المصطلق في شعبان من السنة الخامسة للهجرة.
17- غزوة الأحزاب في شوال من السنة الخامسة للهجرة.
18- غزوة بني قريظة في ذي القعدة من السنة الخامسة للهجرة.
19- غزوة بني لحيان في جمادىٰ الأولىٰ من السنة السادسة للهجرة.
20- غزوة الحديبية في ذي القعدة من السنة السادسة للهجرة.
21- غزوة ذي قردٍ في المحرم من السنة السابعة للهجرة.
22- غزوة خيبر في المحرم من السنة السابعة للهجرة.
23- غزوة ذات الرقاع في السنة السابعة للهجرة.
24- غزوة فتح مكة في رمضان من السنة الثامنة للهجرة.
25- غزوة حنين في شوال من السنة الثامنة للهجرة.
26- غزوة الطائف في شوال من السنة الثامنة للهجرة.
27- غزوة تبوك في رجب من السنة التاسعة للهجرة.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيراً ... فائدة قيمة حول سيرته صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاك الله خيراً ... فائدة قيمة حول سيرته صلى الله عليه وسلم


وجزاك مثله أخانا الحبيب رضا الحملاوي، ونفع الله بك

----------

